

Not Possible to Use IE’s Web Slice Icon In Other Browsers - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/not-possible-to-use-web-slice-icon-in-other-browsers

======
dazzawazza
The quoted terms don't seem to prohibit general use. The author of the Firefox
plugin can't use the icon for his plugin which is sort of sad but it's hardly
a crime.

------
river_styx
So what? Let's create an open icon and use it instead.

